# Hunting & Fishing Discussion



## bgillroy

As the yard wraps up for the year, I'll be trading my lawn care time for tree stand time. Bow season for whitetails and turkeys opens up in a few weeks here in MO, but I've already been dreaming about it for a month now. This was the first buck I killed about 8 years ago. 

I was busy completing my home office this year so my outdoor activities were pretty limited. Maybe next spring I can chase some gobblers. This one is about 8 years old too.



I didn't get much time to go fishing this year, but I caught this little bass from the bank at Lake of the Ozarks a few weeks ago on a Texas rigged lizard.


----------



## dacoyne

I don't hunt but I fish every opportunity I can. Caught this guy on July 21st in Ulster, PA. Didn't weigh or measure him


----------



## bgillroy

dacoyne said:


> I don't hunt but I fish every opportunity I can. Caught this guy on July 21st in Ulster, PA. Didn't weigh or measure him


That's a hog! I was under the impression that bass didn't get that big up north.


----------



## dacoyne

bgillroy said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hunt but I fish every opportunity I can. Caught this guy on July 21st in Ulster, PA. Didn't weigh or measure him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a hog! I was under the impression that bass didn't get that big up north.
Click to expand...

They are out there. Caught him in a pond that was about 3 acres


----------



## iowa jim

I have been hunting all of my life, deer, elk, bear and turkey, really enjoy it.
5 bear with bow ( 3 black, 1 chocolate and 1 cinnamon
12 pointer is Iowa bow
8 pointer is Missouri bow


----------



## iowa jim

Here is the Missouri 8


----------



## bgillroy

Lot's of good stories in those years @iowa jim, I'm sure! Bear and elk are on my list, but I'll probably have to travel for those. We're just starting to get bears back in MO, but none in the St. Louis region. We might be getting an extremely limited elk season in the next couple of years. The Dept of Conservation released a small herd several years ago, and they're seeming to establish well.


----------



## Ware

Good topic. I'm moving this over to the 'Outdoor Living & Other Hobbies' subforum.


----------



## bgillroy

Ware said:


> Good topic. I'm moving this over to the 'Outdoor Living & Other Hobbies' subforum.


Thanks Ware. I couldn't decide between here or there for the thread.


----------



## Ware

No worries!


----------



## Sinclair

Some northern Ontario muskies:


----------



## Sinclair

dacoyne said:


> I don't hunt but I fish every opportunity I can. Caught this guy on July 21st in Ulster, PA. Didn't weigh or measure him


That's a monster. Legit 8 lb class.


----------



## dacoyne

Sinclair said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hunt but I fish every opportunity I can. Caught this guy on July 21st in Ulster, PA. Didn't weigh or measure him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a monster. Legit 8 lb class.
Click to expand...

Thats about where I put it 8-9lbs. Nice muskie!


----------



## outdoorsmen

Here are a few of my deer mounts. I have turkey (full body and tail mounts), ducks, bass and bluegill too. I been hunting for about 25 years and im afraid im gonna have to miss this season and it just pains me. I have to have wrist surgery on 9/11 and it will be 4 months recovery. Then the same for the other wrist. I got hurt at work and its been a long process.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Jersey Mako Shark


----------



## bgillroy

Nice mounts @outdoorsmen! I went hunting with my dad a bit when I was a kid, but started more seriously about 8 years ago. I've only got the one buck and a couple does, and one turkey. I've never caught a bass big enough to mount, but not for lack of trying.

Shame about missing a season, I hope you're on the mend soon.


----------



## Duckslapper

outdoorsmen said:


> Here are a few of my deer mounts. I have turkey (full body and tail mounts), ducks, bass and bluegill too. I been hunting for about 25 years and im afraid im gonna have to miss this season and it just pains me. I have to have wrist surgery on 9/11 and it will be 4 months recovery. Then the same for the other wrist. I got hurt at work and its been a long process.


Wow those are some beauties! Sorry to hear about your wrists; that's got to be tough sitting out a season with those caliber of deer running around.


----------



## iowa jim

outdoorsmen: That leaves one more big buck for me, just kidding. That sucks to miss a deer season, hope your surgeries are successful and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Thanks for the kind words. I'm not losing out all hope. I'm going to try my best to at least do something with a crossbow. Or worst case scenario I could try something easier like waterfowl. Or just go back old school like as a kid and squirrel hunt. It's just going to be hard to keep me out of the woods Falls my favorite time of year


----------



## outdoorsmen

Not a good pic of my ducks. They are at my parents house and mom has an old phone


----------



## bgillroy

I really like that panfish mount. I've never even considered one, but I might now!


----------



## iFisch3224

Beautiful taxidermy ya'll.


----------



## iFisch3224

Birthday fishing 5# and 4#


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I Bowhunt Texas and Kansas. Have hunted my entire life. I hunt the rut in Kansas every year and chase monsters. Hunt 9,000 acres in south Texas.

Mathews Halon 32 is my bow. Love it.

My folks retired on a lake in Texas. Dad and I bought a Ranger Z21 bass boat and we fish often. I haven't been fishing as much lately but my dad has been hitting em hard. Did really well this spring.

I also have a fully trained bird dog. He can flush but I've only used him as a retriever. Love to dove hunt and get after upland bird when I can.


----------



## iowa jim

Ecks from Tex said:


> I Bowhunt Texas and Kansas. Have hunted my entire life. I hunt the rut in Kansas every year and chase monsters. Hunt 9,000 acres in south Texas.
> 
> Mathews Halon 32 is my bow. Love it.
> 
> My folks retired on a lake in Texas. Dad and I bought a Ranger Z21 bass boat and we fish often. I haven't been fishing as much lately but my dad has been hitting em hard. Did really well this spring.
> 
> I also have a fully trained bird dog. He can flush but I've only used him as a retriever. Love to dove hunt and get after upland bird when I can.


If you like to hunt pheasants, the birds here in Iowa are coming back. Its probably been 10 years or so that its been really slow and i wouldn't have recommend hunting here. But that is changing, especially in the northwestern part of the state.


----------



## cnet24

Anyone dove hunt this opening weekend? Have any success? Didn't have a great opening day but managed a limit on Sunday morning.


----------



## outdoorsmen

I got 7 today. I baked in the 90 degree sun from 12-5.....for fun.....&#128533;


----------



## cnet24

@outdoorsmen same here except I went till about 7 on opening day. Hot down here in GA.


----------



## STL

@bgillroy whereabouts do you hunt? I hunted with my dad in upstate NY when I was younger but would like to get back into it more here in the next couple years.

Also, where did they release the elk herd? I'm guessing the Ozark region. I'm sure it'd be nothing even close to out west, but an elk hunt is on my bucket list and it'd be really cool if they developed a sustainable population in Missouri at some point in the future. It'd sure be a lot less expensive too.

@iowa jim my wife's family are farmers in the Manly/Mason City area. I went pheasant hunting on their land with her cousins but we only saw hens. Thinking about throwing my name in the hat for an out of state deer tag if it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## iowa jim

STL said:


> @bgillroy whereabouts do you hunt? I hunted with my dad in upstate NY when I was younger but would like to get back into it more here in the next couple years.
> 
> Also, where did they release the elk herd? I'm guessing the Ozark region. I'm sure it'd be nothing even close to out west, but an elk hunt is on my bucket list and it'd be really cool if they developed a sustainable population in Missouri at some point in the future. It'd sure be a lot less expensive too.
> 
> @iowa jim my wife's family are farmers in the Manly/Mason City area. I went pheasant hunting on their land with her cousins but we only saw hens. Thinking about throwing my name in the hat for an out of state deer tag if it doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


I haven't checked lately, but last i knew it was right around $600.00 and rising. I just got my Missouri tags bought this week and they only cost $450.00 for two archery any deer, fire arms any deer, and threw in 2 turkey tags. I hunt in Mercer county and i see they added that to the cwd zone. but what i don't like is there giving out more doe tags and took the 4 point restriction off. The hunting has really improved down there when they added the 4 point restriction, they said something about the young bucks establishing new areas. I don't get it on what that would have to do with any thing. This will be my 44th year in hunting Missouri and can't really complain because Missouri has been good to me. ( rant over )


----------



## bgillroy

@STL meh, various public areas. I've been public only for three years now, and I've eaten tag soup each year. It's still an enjoyable experience, but I haven't figured it out as well as I had the private spot before.


----------



## STL

@iowa jim welp, looks like I'll be sticking with Missouri for now. That's a bit too rich for my blood.

@bgillroy gotcha. I know a few guys who have success on public land, but it does seem a bit hit or miss.


----------



## bgillroy

@STL there's so many variables and things out of your control. I've got high hopes for finally filling my tag this year.


----------



## William

cnet24 said:


> Anyone dove hunt this opening weekend? Have any success? Didn't have a great opening day but managed a limit on Sunday morning.


What are you guys using for Dove? I have a older 870 Express 12 Ga Super Magnum. I am 46 now and am looking for something lighter and automatic with great recoil control. Was thinking a nice Beretta or Bengali. Any thoughts on models and gauge?


----------



## cnet24

@William I bought a Berreta A300 outlander a few years ago and like it. When I first bought the gun it had some issues cycling shells (a very common issues), but I sent it back to Berreta and haven't had an issue since. If I were doing it again, I'd probably step up to the A400, but I really have no issues with it now. Shoots well and has taken many birds!


----------



## William

Thanks, any thoughts on the A350? Seems like a tweener b/t the 300 and 400.


----------



## bgillroy

I keep eyeballing the Browning A5, they've got a 16ga I'd love to shoot. I bet it'd be a sweet step-down from the 12ga.


----------



## TulsaFan

Anthony Drexler said:


> Jersey Mako Shark


Wow...I have never seen a mount quite like this. I think the wife would consider allowing it in the house. My lone deer head has been quarantined to the garage.

Funny story about that mount....I was 18 at the time and I told the taxidermist where I killed the deer. The very next season, the son of the taxidermist, his neighbor, and the neighbors son were hunting my deer spot. It was private land...80 acres of farm land surrounded by woods on three sides. Life lesson learned!!! :lol:


----------



## bgillroy

Shame it's gotta be that way, @TulsaFan, but you can't tell people about your spots!


----------



## cnet24

William said:


> Thanks, any thoughts on the A350? Seems like a tweener b/t the 300 and 400.


Didn't know they had that model. I'm sure it's a good gun, not sure what the difference would be between the 300 & 350.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Roughly 1 month away from heading up to Kansas for a 9-day hunt.

Last year I was up there for the first snow of the year. Snowed all day and I saw tons of action. I had a monster whitetail chasing doe that I couldn't get a shot at, but I got him on video later and he is every bit of a 195 inch deer. I had him at 145 yards but he wanted no part of me. Since we call the area I was hunting "Jurassic Park," I nicknamed him "T-Rex" :lol:

And just like in Jurassic Park 2, I'm headed back to the island next month after T-Rex


----------



## Ecks from Tex

iowa jim said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Bowhunt Texas and Kansas. Have hunted my entire life. I hunt the rut in Kansas every year and chase monsters. Hunt 9,000 acres in south Texas.
> 
> Mathews Halon 32 is my bow. Love it.
> 
> My folks retired on a lake in Texas. Dad and I bought a Ranger Z21 bass boat and we fish often. I haven't been fishing as much lately but my dad has been hitting em hard. Did really well this spring.
> 
> I also have a fully trained bird dog. He can flush but I've only used him as a retriever. Love to dove hunt and get after upland bird when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like to hunt pheasants, the birds here in Iowa are coming back. Its probably been 10 years or so that its been really slow and i wouldn't have recommend hunting here. But that is changing, especially in the northwestern part of the state.
Click to expand...

When I gun hunt kansas we have some fun getting after the pheasants. But I bow hunt 99% of the time and I can't remember when the season starts but I think last couple of times I missed it.

But I will say I have Iowa and Kentucky on my deer hunting wish list, *Iowa *Jim. :lol:


----------



## iowa jim

Is that a canadian buck: upper right with the skull.


----------



## bgillroy

Anybody having any early bow season luck? I've only been out twice so far. I've seen deer, but no shots offered.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Only been twice due to my wrist surgery. Sunday I took my 6yr old son. Sat in a ground blind. Saw 8 deer come to the cut corn. It's killing me not to be hunting more, esp with this cold front hanging around


----------



## bgillroy

Two weeks since the last check in... Any deer hitting the ground for you lawn nuts? I haven't been out in a few weeks unfortunately. Just got my rifle scope verified today, I might sneak out during the week for some public ground in a couple weeks.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Rifle scope verified? Do those wacko's make you certify that you are 1 MOA at 100 yds or something? Making sure your rifle isn't shooting to the moon?


----------



## bgillroy

No, it's been about 4 years since I've been out for gun season. Just making sure it's still shooting where I point it.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Ok, good. I was worried there was some serious government overreach happening. More than the norm.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

outdoorsmen said:


> Only been twice due to my wrist surgery. Sunday I took my 6yr old son. Sat in a ground blind. Saw 8 deer come to the cut corn. It's killing me not to be hunting more, esp with this cold front hanging around


I got back from Kansas a week or so ago. No luck. I was hunting deep on a piece of property that I had to take my hang-on stand into to hunt. Every day I waded across a creek, mucked up a steep hill with a "rope" leader we used to keep balance due to the muddy and snowy conditions, and then hoofed it back on some hilly country in the middle of farmland and hunted bucks running the ridges during the pre-rut. I passed on a very nice 145 inch 11 point in hopes of seeing one of several larger bucks on this farm, but no such luck. My dad, on the other hand, saw a giant 160 inch 10 point. He hunted that buck all week after he saw it, but never got a shot.

We cut the trip a day or two short due to the massive amounts of snow, which I had a rather firm work obligation I needed to be back for and did not want to risk being stuck up in the backwoods for a day until we could get out. I'll be going back up in March to set some new stands and put out some trail cameras on the farms, scout for sheds, etc.

Until then, I have taken up saddle hunting and may go hit some public land an hour from my house (about 16k acres of timber) in the late season when the deer get up on food sources.

I have also decided to buy preference points for Iowa this year for dad and I, and continue to do so until we want to hunt either Zone 5 or Zone 6 - anyone have any experience hunting those zones or have recommendations as to what outfit we could hunt with when we decide to go? We bowhunt only and shoot for 160 inches or better. @iowa jim


----------



## iowa jim

Ecks from Tex said:


> outdoorsmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only been twice due to my wrist surgery. Sunday I took my 6yr old son. Sat in a ground blind. Saw 8 deer come to the cut corn. It's killing me not to be hunting more, esp with this cold front hanging around
> 
> 
> 
> I got back from Kansas a week or so ago. No luck. I was hunting deep on a piece of property that I had to take my hang-on stand into to hunt. Every day I waded across a creek, mucked up a steep hill with a "rope" leader we used to keep balance due to the muddy and snowy conditions, and then hoofed it back on some hilly country in the middle of farmland and hunted bucks running the ridges during the pre-rut. I passed on a very nice 145 inch 11 point in hopes of seeing one of several larger bucks on this farm, but no such luck. My dad, on the other hand, saw a giant 160 inch 10 point. He hunted that buck all week after he saw it, but never got a shot.
> 
> We cut the trip a day or two short due to the massive amounts of snow, which I had a rather firm work obligation I needed to be back for and did not want to risk being stuck up in the backwoods for a day until we could get out. I'll be going back up in March to set some new stands and put out some trail cameras on the farms, scout for sheds, etc.
> 
> Until then, I have taken up saddle hunting and may go hit some public land an hour from my house (about 16k acres of timber) in the late season when the deer get up on food sources.
> 
> I have also decided to buy preference points for Iowa this year for dad and I, and continue to do so until we want to hunt either Zone 5 or Zone 6 - anyone have any experience hunting those zones or have recommendations as to what outfit we could hunt with when we decide to go? We bowhunt only and shoot for 160 inches or better.
Click to expand...

Shooting for a 160" or better is a tall order, even in Iowa. I have been bowhunting Iowa for 46 years so i have been around some.You are on track with zone 5 and 6 but the zone i would go in is zone 9. I will give you the best counties to hunt in for zones 5,6 and 9 to help narrow your search. Zone 5 would be Wayne, and then Appanoose, Zone 6 would be Davis and then Henry, Zone 9 would be Alamakee and then Clayton. Things that i would recommend not to do is try to hunt public ground, hunt 2nd season or the late season if you plan on gun hunting. Bow hunting i have had my best luck over the years from Nov.5 to Nov.15 the bucks are moving all day with the right weather. I don't know any outfitters as i have never had the need to use one. There is a web site called trophy bucks of Iowa that will show you some of the bucks being shot here in Iowa and most of them show the county they were shot in. We have 99 counties in Iowa and you could kill a booner in any one of them, but the counties i recommended i feel is your best chance. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions feel free to ask as i am always willing to help a fellow bowhunter out.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

iowa jim said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outdoorsmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only been twice due to my wrist surgery. Sunday I took my 6yr old son. Sat in a ground blind. Saw 8 deer come to the cut corn. It's killing me not to be hunting more, esp with this cold front hanging around
> 
> 
> 
> I got back from Kansas a week or so ago. No luck. I was hunting deep on a piece of property that I had to take my hang-on stand into to hunt. Every day I waded across a creek, mucked up a steep hill with a "rope" leader we used to keep balance due to the muddy and snowy conditions, and then hoofed it back on some hilly country in the middle of farmland and hunted bucks running the ridges during the pre-rut. I passed on a very nice 145 inch 11 point in hopes of seeing one of several larger bucks on this farm, but no such luck. My dad, on the other hand, saw a giant 160 inch 10 point. He hunted that buck all week after he saw it, but never got a shot.
> 
> We cut the trip a day or two short due to the massive amounts of snow, which I had a rather firm work obligation I needed to be back for and did not want to risk being stuck up in the backwoods for a day until we could get out. I'll be going back up in March to set some new stands and put out some trail cameras on the farms, scout for sheds, etc.
> 
> Until then, I have taken up saddle hunting and may go hit some public land an hour from my house (about 16k acres of timber) in the late season when the deer get up on food sources.
> 
> I have also decided to buy preference points for Iowa this year for dad and I, and continue to do so until we want to hunt either Zone 5 or Zone 6 - anyone have any experience hunting those zones or have recommendations as to what outfit we could hunt with when we decide to go? We bowhunt only and shoot for 160 inches or better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting for a 160" or better is a tall order, even in Iowa. I have been bowhunting Iowa for 46 years so i have been around some.You are on track with zone 5 and 6 but the zone i would go in is zone 9. I will give you the best counties to hunt in for zones 5,6 and 9 to help narrow your search. Zone 5 would be Wayne, and then Appanoose, Zone 6 would be Davis and then Henry, Zone 9 would be Alamakee and then Clayton. Things that i would recommend not to do is try to hunt public ground, hunt 2nd season or the late season if you plan on gun hunting. Bow hunting i have had my best luck over the years from Nov.5 to Nov.15 the bucks are moving all day with the right weather. I don't know any outfitters as i have never had the need to use one. There is a web site called trophy bucks of Iowa that will show you some of the bucks being shot here in Iowa and most of them show the county they were shot in. We have 99 counties in Iowa and you could kill a booner in any one of them, but the counties i recommended i feel is your best chance. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions feel free to ask as i am always willing to help a fellow bowhunter out.
Click to expand...

Yes, I will only hunt in between Nov. 1 and Nov. 10 when I go out of state to Kansas, etc. It's the best time to get them.

I would not hunt public. I would look for an outfitter who eitehr owns property or leases farm property. Do you know of any good outfitters?

What about Van Buren County?


----------



## iowa jim

Van buren is a very good county, but Davis i feel is a little better. I do not know any outfitters in Iowa. Have you considered hunting Missouri as you can get over the counter licenses and its a lot cheaper than Iowa. The bigger bucks as a general rule will border Iowa. I hunt in Mercer county and it is every bit as good as any Iowa county, but to be fair it is an exceptional piece of property.( borders some of the Drury brothers property ) and is 1 mile into Missouri.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Oh boarders mark' s farm......how lucky are you! Do you happen to know how many acres he has? I know he owns multiple pieces but wondering what is biggest is.
Has he set up ways to block you or cut u off or anything like that?


----------



## iowa jim

Dont quote me on this but i think he bought 80 acres and then bought another 80 from another well known hunter named Craig Miller. He has it posted no tresspas, with locked gates, but that is not unusual for that area as about everything is posted or purple painted posts. There is a gravel road between us and they stay on there side and we stay on ours. The only trouble we have had is we shot a buck that ran into there property and the guy that shot it tried calling Mark but couldn't get a hold of him, so he went in to get the deer and Mark got him on a trail camera. He called him the next week and wanted to know what he was doing on his property and all was good after he explained the situation. We would do the same for them if a deer was hit and ran onto our property.


----------



## outdoorsmen

I wonder if that is the new piece he just bought. I thought i heard him say he just bought a couple smaller tracts of land


----------



## iowa jim

outdoorsmen said:


> I wonder if that is the new piece he just bought. I thought i heard him say he just bought a couple smaller tracts of land


They have owned this land for about 10 years , give or take a year.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

iowa jim said:


> Van buren is a very good county, but Davis i feel is a little better. I do not know any outfitters in Iowa. Have you considered hunting Missouri as you can get over the counter licenses and its a lot cheaper than Iowa. The bigger bucks as a general rule will border Iowa. I hunt in Mercer county and it is every bit as good as any Iowa county, but to be fair it is an exceptional piece of property.( borders some of the Drury brothers property ) and is 1 mile into Missouri.


Yes I do hunt Missouri. But I am considering buying farm property in Iowa for hunting and have been wanting to get up there and learn the land.


----------



## STL

@iowa jim how was your season? Over the winter I decided to take up bow hunting as my newest endeavour. Super pumped. Throwing my hat into the Iowa draw too. My wife's family are farmers with a ton of land, so hopefully I can get out there with a tag in the next couple years.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I mainly salt water inshore fish and duck hunting has always been my biggest passion! Living very very close to miles upon miles of salt water makes it very possible!


----------



## jakemauldin

Hunting and fishing has always been a huge part of my life. My father introduced me at an early age to the ways of being a sportsman but it was really how we survived since money was tight when I was young. And in time I have learned so many lessons while in the woods such as patience, dedication, and the simple fact that God is great and has blessed us with so many beautiful things in nature and I have been allowed to access that freedom here in the good ol' USA!! My wife and I have been able to experience a few amazing hunts most of which turned up with the only shots we got were from her professional work camera! But that's ok it's called hunting and not killing for a reason. Sometimes I would really prefer to shoot these majestic animals with a camera so that others can admire their beauty as we have. And other times I know through conservation I'm able to keep the cycle of life flowing and I'm also able to fill the freezer! We sure do love family fish fry's and frying up some backstrap from a recent harvest!


----------



## iowa jim

STL said:


> @iowa jim how was your season? Over the winter I decided to take up bow hunting as my newest endeavour. Super pumped. Throwing my hat into the Iowa draw too. My wife's family are farmers with a ton of land, so hopefully I can get out there with a tag in the next couple years.


It went well as i shot a 10 point the second day of the Missouri rifle season that scored roughly 140. In Iowa i shot a 9 pointer that scored roughly 110, had a little ground shrinkage when i got up to him. Didn't hunt quite as much as i normally do because the wife had some health issues. I didn't get to bow hunt Missouri much and ended up with tag soup on that. How did your season go and what area in Iowa are you planning to hunt?


----------



## Deke

Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I don't bow hunt and have only Dove hunted a few times. Have never done any other wing hunting.. However, I deer, pig, coyote and bobcat hunt a lot in addition to elk. I'm planning hunts for Black Bear, Mountain Lion, and Aoudad (already put the deposit on the Aoudad). Going through outfitter selection for the bear and lion hunts. Another on my list is Kudu. Not sure if I'll do that here in the US (probably not) or go to Africa. Other plains game is further down the list after Lynx and Wolf, for example. Basically I'm giving up the deer hunting in lieu of other game.


----------



## megillet

Deke said:


> Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.


Yeah, I bird hunt. Quail down here in GA, but headed to SD in Oct/Nov for some pheasants. Went to Kansas last year and had a blast.


----------



## Deke

megillet said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url
> 
> [url=https://postimages.org/]
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bird hunt. Quail down here in GA, but headed to SD in Oct/Nov for some pheasants. Went to Kansas last year and had a blast.
Click to expand...

South Dakota is a blast. Even more fun if you can get on private land. Where are you looking at going if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## megillet

Deke said:


> megillet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url
> 
> [url=https://postimages.org/]
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bird hunt. Quail down here in GA, but headed to SD in Oct/Nov for some pheasants. Went to Kansas last year and had a blast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Dakota is a blast. Even more fun if you can get on private land. Where are you looking at going if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...

Going to be just a little east of Pierre. This will be our first time in SD, will probably be all public land unless I stumble onto someone that knows someone. We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Deke

megillet said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megillet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bird hunt. Quail down here in GA, but headed to SD in Oct/Nov for some pheasants. Went to Kansas last year and had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> South Dakota is a blast. Even more fun if you can get on private land. Where are you looking at going if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be just a little east of Pierre. This will be our first time in SD, will probably be all public land unless I stumble onto someone that knows someone. We are really looking forward to it.
Click to expand...

If you are east of Pierre and need some info pm me that is right where we hunt. I will try to get you through some of the learning curve of that area.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

My dad really hit it right this year. Here's his fall hunting schedule

September 5-14: Archery elk hunting trip in New Mexico (private land and public land)

October 2-10: Archery black bear/whitetail deer hunting trip in Vermont (private land and public land)

November 2-10: Archery deer hunting trip in Kansas at the peak pre-rut activity(mostly private land but also Kansas WIHA)

I'm taking him on the Kansas trip, but damn he has an awesome schedule this fall.


----------



## rossbear

Guys, is someone doing a night hunt? Can you recommend the best night vision monocular for hunting?


----------



## Ware

rossbear said:


> Guys, is someone doing a night hunt? Can you recommend the best night vision monocular for hunting?


Welcome to TLF! If I was going to buy one, it would probably be a PVS-14. But that'$ the $ame rea$on I don't have one.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

rossbear said:


> Guys, is someone doing a night hunt? Can you recommend the best night vision monocular for hunting?


a minimum Gen II night vision or you are not going to be happy with your purchase.

but in truth if I'm spending that much I am going to get next gen thermal


----------



## William

Deke said:


> Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.


Just got this little girl for my son and our family. hoping to get back into it.


----------



## jakemauldin

Going Elk hunting in Colorado, second rifle season in Unit 70. Anyone live up that direction?


----------



## Lpv777

Who is ready for fall whitetail in the NE.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Lpv777 said:


> Who is ready for fall whitetail in the NE.


I'm not but I'm excited for you, @Lpv777. I'm ready for the season in Texas and Ohio though. However, after this season in Texas I'll be, somewhat sadly, skipping the next few years in lieu of pursuing other game elsewhere. I may still hunt in Ohio but it won't be a priority either.


----------



## iowa jim

Lpv777 said:


> Who is ready for fall whitetail in the NE.


I am ready but my hips are not, will be getting cortisone shots in each hip and hope that will help. I usually bow hunt Iowa and Missouri and then muzzy hunt Iowa and rifle hunt Missouri.


----------



## Lpv777

This is the first time since ive started bowhunting that I have to abandon the early prt of the season and part of the rut. Job duties....


----------



## Bigdrumnc

My favorite time of year! Getting ready to bush a few open water duck blinds!


----------



## RDZed

Crappie bite is on in the Appomattox River, behind my house...


----------



## FATC1TY

William said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party, but does anyone else on here bird hunt? Top pick is my wife and one of our dogs on her first pheasant hunting trip to South Dakota, and her first two roosters. We bow hunt , mostly mule deer in Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this little girl for my son and our family. hoping to get back into it.
Click to expand...

Pretty girl, we got one recently too, and she seems eager to please. Might have to take up bird hunting and work with her more specific.


----------



## Deke

Bump an old thread because I'm curious if anyone has any good hunts planned this year?

I missed deer and elk this year, between work around the house and work being really busy/under staffed it was impossible to get out of town. I do have a two week South Dakota pheasant trip planned for November though.


----------



## Cluelessone

Myself and my SO will be headed to Valentine NE this year. Have a private lease on quite a bit of land, looking for pheasant, grouse, and prairie chicken.

I'm not the hunter, he is. I just love watching his dogs work (two VERY accomplished Vizslas), and seeing the joy he gets from it.


----------

